
Open source data set on perceived page loads [survey] - okor
http://speedperception.meteorapp.com/challenge
======
okor
I spotted this research from a tweet:
[https://twitter.com/dparzych/status/759065074111700992](https://twitter.com/dparzych/status/759065074111700992)

------
dan_ahmadi
Pretty cool study! Can't wait to see the results.

~~~
okor
Yeah, same here. So much about what people target as far as how a page loads
seems to mostly be based simply on whatever some web famous person said should
be done. Without any research to back up the "whys".

